# Teclado de telemando, telefono inalambrico, etc.



## Bifredy (Abr 16, 2011)

Tengo un teléfono inalámbrico "Famitel S" antiguo que fallan la mayoría de las teclas.
Se que los contactos de las gomas pierden propiedades, mi pregunta es si hay algún producto para rehabilitar esos contactos o alguna otra forma de hacerlo.

Gracias, y saludos para todos.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 16, 2011)

Yo los suelo limpiar con un poco de alcohol 96º y algodón, y funciona bastante bien.
Un saludo


----------



## Bifredy (Abr 16, 2011)

Gracias arrivaellobo. Por supuesto lo primero es limpiarlos y después preguntar a los que saben.

¿Te gustan los animales o solo el Lobo?


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 16, 2011)

Eso quiere decir que ya los limpiaste? jaja
Lobo es parte de mi nombre..


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 18, 2011)

Hola Bifredy

Ya solucionaste el problema con tu teléfono inalámbrico Famitel S ?.

Por acá en mi localidad venden, en las tiendas de productos electrónicos, una pluma que tiene tinta conductiva.
No se como llaman en tu localidad a esto, en como un bolígrafo pero con punta de fibra para escribir(Dibujar) las líneas más gruesas.

Se piden por acá como: Pluma restauradora de circuitos impresos flexibles. Uff un nombre muy largo.

Con esa pluma restauran las pistas de los circuitos impresos flexibles y la parte conductiva de los botones.

Espero esta información te ayude en algo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Bifredy (Abr 18, 2011)

Hola MrCarlos

Todavía no lo tengo solucionado, espero que con tu ayuda lo pueda solucionar mañana, ya te comentare el resultado.
Muchas gracias por tu información.
Un abrazo


----------



## Vanerh (Abr 27, 2011)

Yo restaure unas gomas de esas reemplazandolas por papel aluminio


----------



## Bifredy (Sep 24, 2011)

OK Vanerh, funcionan como una moto.
Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## odemar (Dic 9, 2011)

Hola Bifredy, tengo un problema parecido, las teclas tambien fallan en un famitel S mi problema es como desmontar la carcasa para llegar al teclado, y si puedes decirme el productos que le has dado para que funcionen, muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## willyfv (Dic 11, 2011)

Saludos,

En lo particular cuando a mi se me presenta ese tipo de fallas lo que hago es limpiar la placa con un poco de alcohol  luego desarmo una bateria o pila que usan los controles de tv y saco el carbon, lo lijas un poco y el polvillo del carbon lo pasas por la placa y listo, siempre me ha funcinando en controles de tv, equipos de sonido.

espero que sea d gran ayuda


----------

